# Eurovision Song Contest



## Katzun (25 Mai 2008)

​




did war ja diesmal garnichts für deutschland....letzter platz, sowas gabs noch nie

ich finde das war alles eine punkte schieberei, wenn ja wenigstens die guten lieder gewonnen hätten wie griechenland oder so....aber russland? das war doch totaler müll.

für mich ein absoluter reinfall, ich kann nächstes jahr drauf verzichten.


:thx: Bulgarien!


----------



## saviola (25 Mai 2008)

Lohnt sich wirklich nicht,da teilzunehmen.Wird sich auch die nächsten Jahre nicht änderen.Beim nächsten mal in Russland,kann man sich ausmalen,wer sich die Punkte wieder gibt.


----------



## floyd (25 Mai 2008)

Alles im ganzen ein Grosser Besch........ss.Ganz zu schweigen von unsererer intergrierten Mitbevölkerung (man kann sich denken an wenn sie punkte vergaben):devil:


----------



## maierchen (25 Mai 2008)

Beschiss ist es nicht da jedes land frrei wählen darf ,es ist halt das problem das es sowiele 
Splitterstaaten in der EU gibt die sich gerade bei Songkontesst immer noch verbunden fühlen
man müßte halt das system der Punktevergabe unabhäniger gestallten!


----------



## mark lutz (25 Mai 2008)

das liegt daran das so viele oseuropäische länder dabei sind die früher mal mehr oder weniger ein land waren und sich gegenseitig die punkte schenken


----------



## DLUser (26 Mai 2008)

Selbst wenn es die Ostblockorganisation nicht geben würde, ich fand das was sie abgeliefert haben auch nicht so besonders, aba ist Geschmacksache, diese Grand-Prix Sänger / Bands sind sowieso ne Sache für sich ...


----------



## Muli (26 Mai 2008)

Da die ARD ein großer Mitfinanzier der ganzen Sache ist (unsere Gebühren) überlegen die zu Recht sich aus dem ganzen Contest zurückzuziehen und es dem Ostblock zu überlassen sich gegenseitig die Punkte zuzuschustern!

Fazit: Richtig so!

Die No Angels waren sicher nicht die stärksten, aber weniger als Mittelfeld hab ich da nicht gesehen ...


----------



## Enforcer (27 Mai 2008)

Allgemein war der Contest aber mal besser  Ich denke da nur an Stefan Raabs Zeit


----------



## stepi (29 Mai 2008)

Der spanische Beitrag hat ja mal wieder gezeigt, dass eine Ulknummer teilweise besser ankommt, als ein z.B.: braver und ernst gesungener Beitrag!

Vielleicht sollten Wir wieder so jemand wie Stefan Raab oder Guildo Horn hinschicken, die haben bisher die Besten Ergebnis, nach Nicole natürlich, nach Hause gefahren.


----------



## VfB1893 (29 Mai 2008)

Ich finde den Vorschlag den die No Angels beim Raab gemacht haben, sehr gut. Sie sagten, dass man einfach mal an den Halbfinals teilnhemen sollen um uns der Kritik zu stellen und zu sehen, ob man Chancen hat.
England, wie wir einer der Geldgeber des Songcontests, wurde mit uns Letzter. An irgendwelchen Dingen muss es ja liegen.

Zusätzlich ist das mit der Punktevergabe nicht ganz so, wie man es sich vorstellt. Andorra hat genauso viele Punkte zu vergeben, wie wir, das finde ich falsch. 
Zusätzlich sollten vielleicht Dinge wie Pyrotechnik und andere Showelemente verboten werden. Das macht den Event für den Zuschauer sicherlich langweiliger, aber die Beurteilung der Songs objektiver.

So das wars von mir


----------

